# Dallas Herf Tuesday 9/9 with a special guest



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

We are back on a Tuesday night (9/9) and back at the Cock & Bull in Lakewood for our early herf. The C&B is located at 6330 Gaston Avenue next door to Papa Johns. With us for the herf will be Brad Weinfeld from SAG ( Fonseca, the new Casa Magna etc.) We'll start around 5pm and go until.... hope to see yall there.


----------

